

Stolen: da "inci's the Last Supper: released as torrents - kyleontap
http://www.zoomready.com
Some website has released da VInci's the Last Supper at 500dpi, or at least parts of it.  Word on the street is they plan to print full size copys.
======
kyleontap
They're at it again! This time they released Judas 1 gigapixel. Can't wait for
the download. Now all I need is my 44" printer...

